# Desay Master Vinyl Cutter xy-300P For Sale



## hoolabaloonnm (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought a Desay Master xy300p from a friend and I don't know enough about it to get it to work. Test cuts work great everything else is in top shape as far as I know. She said the only thing wrong is that you can't use the advance buttons forward or backward, but since I don't use mine on my current machine that didnt bother me. I'm selling this machine for dirt cheap. No software, no stand, nothing extra just the machine. It has a blade. 
Email me if you are interested or for pics hoolabaloonnm[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com
$125 plus shipping.
Thanks


----------

